
Fix the Internet with This One Weird Trick - angel_j
https://medium.com/@angel_j/fix-the-internet-with-this-one-weird-trick-b982f76761a0
======
bloby
Agree. The whole landscape would change and change for better if ISPs give us
public IP addresses.

